# mah car at 4am lowered a bit more



## se7enty7 (Jun 18, 2002)

http://bellsouthpwp.net/s/e/se7enty7/car/


----------



## 200sxOuTKasT (Feb 24, 2003)

Hmm, I think this belongs in the member's rides section but thats just me; don't take me wrong though it looks good. I'm trying to find myself a set of SE-R sideskirts as well for my 98, but no one seems to have them. I'm going for a 98 set so I don't have to go through whatever Myoung's 98 200sx in NPM had to go through to make them fit. You also mention you have an 200sx SE (in your profile) but your car has an SE-R emblem!


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

I think so too...

BTW, the link isn't working...


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

yea, fix that link. pm me if you need help posting pics


----------



## Wufaded (Oct 15, 2003)

seems like the .jpg was missing from his link....


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

i like the rims.


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

are those civic HX rims


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

200sxOuTKasT said:


> Hmm, I think this belongs in the member's rides section but thats just me; don't take me wrong though it looks good. I'm trying to find myself a set of SE-R sideskirts as well for my 98, but no one seems to have them. I'm going for a 98 set so I don't have to go through whatever Myoung's 98 200sx in NPM had to go through to make them fit. You also mention you have an 200sx SE (in your profile) but your car has an SE-R emblem!



haha, hes also using the 99 headlights with the 98 grille...the rims are ok, i still cant believe thats 4am tho! nice car


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

AjRaCeR805 said:


> i still cant believe thats 4am tho! nice car



yea, i dont get it


----------



## Wufaded (Oct 15, 2003)

crap, i missed the whole 4am thing.....is it really that bright at that time in ATL? crazy... :crazy: i dont care for the rims too much, but they look good with the drop.....nice clean ride... :thumbup:


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

Wufaded said:


> crap, i missed the whole 4am thing.....is it really that bright at that time in ATL? crazy...


thats from all the neon lights of the strip clubs.


----------

